# Pifiar



## Dan H.

Greetings. This is my first post in this forum. By way of introduction, my name is Dan. I live in Atlanta, Georgia. My native language is English. My Spanish is fairly fluent, but by no means perfect.

He tratado de leer las reglas del foro, pero son muchas. No es mi intención saltarlas. Veo que palabrotas son permitidos. Pero, si he ido más allá de los limites, espero que los autoridades me avisen.

My Spanish is Latin American, mostly Mexican dialect, probably on the naco side. ¿Me entendistes? I am presently trying to better my understanding of Argentine/Uruguayan Spanish, vos verb forms and their strange pronunciation. Me llamo Daniel y no voy a la playa cuando llueve.

WorldReference translates the verb "pifiar" as "to blow" or "to mess up."  I would suggest adding "to miss"  to the definition as evidenced by the following video clip:

youtube.com/watch?v=cqw0W5YqfUo

(you must supply the http and the www in front as I am a newbie and can't post a link)

This is some vile Spanish - which it has to be for the story told - but it is also funny.  If this, my first post, does not get me banned, there are several elements of the video that I would like to discuss, especially with Argentine or Uruguayan members of the forum.

Saludos
Dan H.


----------



## diegodbs

*pifiar**.*(Del a. al. medio _pfîfen_, silbar).*1.* tr._ Bol._,_ Chile_,_ Ecuad._ y_ Perú._ Reprobar mediante silbidos.*2.* tr._ Bol._,_ Chile_ y_ Perú._ *escarnecer.**3.* tr._ Méx._ *robar* (ǁ tomar para sí lo ajeno).*4.* intr. Hacer que se oiga demasiado el soplo de quien toca la flauta travesera, defecto muy notable.*5.* intr. Hacer una pifia en el billar o en los trucos.*6.* intr. coloq. Cometer cualquier error, descuido o desacierto. U. t. c. tr.*7.* prnl. coloq._ Chile._ Equivocarse torpemente


Fuente: www.rae.es


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Hola Dan! ¡Bienvenido a los foros!

En la Argentina, y supongo que también en Uruguay, usamos "pifia" como sinónimo de "yerro" (acepción 2), y el verbo "pifiar" en la acepción 6 que puso Diego, y con los significados del verbo "errar", que usamos poco.

En algún sentido, para nosotros hay una frase muy común que hace coincidir "pifiar" con "to blow" en el sentido de arruinar las cosas

¡qué manera de pifiarla! = see the way you/he have/has blown it

pero hay muchas otras

la pifia seguido = he/she is often mistaken


----------



## Dan H.

Gracias, Diego, pero no veo, entre ellos, "fallar" o algo parecido.  Creo que el sentido "to miss" es slang argentino.

Saludos
Dan H.


----------



## Juliomelecio

Hola Dan.
En Vzla se usa pifiar (cometer una pifia) solamente con el significado de "cometer un error en forma torpe". En cuanto a las reglas, las he leído todas pero en algunas no estoy muy claro de su alcance, por ejemplo la Nº 16 y desde la 32 hasta la 39.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Dan H.

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¡Hola Dan! ¡Bienvenido a los foros!



Gracias aleCcowaN.  Veo que eres de argentina. (Ojalá esté bien si te tuteo)

En inglés, el sentido de "to miss" es distinto que "equivocarse."  "To miss" quiere decir "no dar en el blanco."  Es más, no sé, específico.  Equivocarse es como "screw up" que abarca "to miss" entre otras cosas.

¿Lograste ver el video?  Siento no poder haber dado un link.

Saludos
Dan H.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Dan, no pude ver el video, pero te comento que "pifiar" lo usamos en el sentido de "errar" y eso incluye "errar el blanco", e incluso es un eufemismo tambíen de otras frases más fuertes cuado alguien se equivoca feo. Quiero decír que alguien puede "pifiar un penal", o sea, no acertar un tiro penal, y uno puede "pifiarla mal" o "derrapar", en el mismo sentido de la frase española "la cag*sté , Burt Lancasté".

Así que "pifiar" es muy amplio pues es errar el blanco, cometer errores en general, tener errores de criterio, cometer yerros, herir moralmente a las personas y cometer errores inexcusables por negligencia o ignorancia. Siempre dependerá del contexto en que se use.

Saludos

Alec


----------



## Dan H.

Hola Julo y Alec

No cabe duda que pifiar tiene el senido de "screw up".  Pero, mantengo que también tiene el sentido de "to miss"  Es un fastidio que  no puedo poner un link.  Voy a tratar de engañar el software.  Pon (sin los  dos ^) en tu browser:

htt^ p://ww^w.youtube.com/watch?v=cqw0W5Yqf

Dime si funciona

Saludos
Dan H.


----------



## ITA

Pifiar equivocarse,no acertar en algo (este es el significado que le damos en argentina) ahora,según el diccionario es:silbar,oirse demasiado el soplido del flautista.


----------



## Dan H.

ITA said:
			
		

> Pifiar equivocarse,no acertar en algo (este es el significado que le damos en argentina) ahora,según el diccionario es:silbar,oirse demasiado el soplido del flautista.


Hola Ita

Es difícil ponerme -como angloparlante - en contra de una hispana - de argentina no menos - pero mantengo que pifiar teiene el sentido (entre otros) de "to miss"

No voy a discutir que tú sabes que quiere decir "pifiar."  Pero, no sé si sabes que quiere decir "to miss"  Yo sí lo sé.

Saludos
Dan H.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Dan, yo no puedo ver el video por motivos técnicos, pero nadie discute que uno de los posibles significados de "pifiar" en el habla coloquial rioplatense es "to miss". Depende del contexto, y si tú lo has juzgado así, es muy probable que estés en lo correcto con respecto al video. 

Tenemos frases como
le pifiaste al blanco = you missed the target
le pifiaste al punto = you missed the point
le pifié a la pelota = I missed the ball

pero de la misma manera que no se dice
te pifio = I miss you 
pifió lo que dijo = He missed what she said  

no podemos forzar todos los otros significados de "pifiar" para que se ajusten a "to miss". Como costumbre general de estos foros, si tú deseas que te confirmemos el significado de "pifiar", no debes proponer un video, sino que debes poner por escrito toda la frase donde se usa "pifiar" y proponer tu interpretación para que podamos comentarte qué nos parece y aportarte la información que necesitas para zanjar la duda.

Saludos
Alec


----------



## Sofia29

Acabo de ver el video... ¿sobre qué querés hablar?

Con respecto a pifiar, tengo acá al lado mío un diccionario de lunfardo (Diccionario Lunfardo de José Gobello), que dice:

"*PIFIAR*. Pop. Errar, cometer un desacierto. Del esp. pifiar: dar un golpe en falso con el taco en la bola de billar."

Dan no dijo que "to miss" se pudiera traducir _en todos los casos_ como pifiar, ¿o sí?


----------



## ITA

Dan H. said:
			
		

> Hola Ita
> 
> Es difícil ponerme -como angloparlante - en contra de una hispana - de argentina no menos - pero mantengo que pifiar teiene el sentido (entre otros) de "to miss"
> 
> No voy a discutir que tú sabes que quiere decir "pifiar."  Pero, no sé si sabes que quiere decir "to miss"  Yo sí lo sé.
> 
> Saludos
> Dan H.



Mi querido Dan:
Por eso te aclaré en el post que es el significado que le damos en Argentina (por mas que te pongas en contra eso no cambia).Ahora, una vez que sepas el significado de la palabra adaptalo a lo que necesitás.
Ta mando saludos desde el sur y espero no pifiarle.....ITA.
P.D. si sé lo que es "to miss"


----------



## Dan H.

ITA said:
			
		

> Mi querido Dan:
> Por eso te aclaré en el post que es el significado que le damos en Argentina (por mas que te pongas en contra eso no cambia).Ahora, una vez que sepas el significado de la palabra adaptalo a lo que necesitás.
> Ta mando saludos desde el sur y espero no pifiarle.....ITA.
> P.D. si sé lo que es "to miss"


Hola Ita

Lo que necesito hacer es llegar a los 30 mensages para que pueda poner un link a mi video - donde el golfista argentino (y te garantizo que él es puro argentino) dice "la pifié" montones de veces.  El único - y digo único - sentido que pudiera tener en inglés es "I missed it."

Pero, ya que tengo menos de una docena de mensajes, eso tendrá que esperar.  Hablamos de otra cosa.  ¿Estás casada?  Si no, ¿tienes novio?

Besos
Dan H.


----------



## ITA

Dan H. said:
			
		

> Hola Ita
> 
> Lo que necesito hacer es llegar a los 30 mensages para que pueda poner un link a mi video - donde el golfista argentino (y te garantizo que él es puro argentino) dice "la pifié" montones de veces.  El único - y digo único - sentido que pudiera tener en inglés es "I missed it."
> 
> Pero, ya que tengo menos de una docena de mensajes, eso tendrá que esperar.  Hablamos de otra cosa.  ¿Estás casada?  Si no, ¿tienes novio?
> 
> Besos
> Dan H.



OK, estonces el sentido de "pifiar" es "errar": "le erré montones de veces"


----------



## Sofia29

Dan H. said:
			
		

> Lo que necesito hacer es llegar a los 30 mensages para que pueda poner un link a mi video - donde el golfista argentino (y te garantizo que él es puro argentino) dice "la pifié" montones de veces. El único - y digo único - sentido que pudiera tener en inglés es "I missed it."


 
Sí, el tipo es argentino y dice que la pifia en el sentido de "to miss". Como dijo Aleccowan, nadie discute que uno de los usos de "pifiar" es "to miss". Yo pude ver el video y lo traduciría así. No entiendo cuál es el problema.


----------



## Dan H.

Sofia29 said:
			
		

> Acabo de ver el video... ¿sobre qué querés hablar?
> 
> Con respecto a pifiar, tengo acá al lado mío un diccionario de lunfardo (Diccionario Lunfardo de José Gobello), que dice:
> 
> "*PIFIAR*. Pop. Errar, cometer un desacierto. Del esp. pifiar: dar un golpe en falso con el taco en la bola de billar."
> 
> Dan no dijo que "to miss" se pudiera traducir _en todos los casos_ como pifiar, ¿o sí?


Hola Sofia

No, no en todos los casos.  Algunos.  "To miss" es sólo un sentido.

Bueno.  Mi primera pregunta.  ¿Que dice el golfista la primera vez que regaña al caddy?

1.  No me sermonées (tú).

2.  No me sermoneés (vos).

3.  No me sermoniés (??).

4.  Otra cosa

Cuando lo escuché por primera vez, creí que era la 1.  Un amigo, argentino, me dijo no, era la 3.  Dado que el golfista es argentino, es lógico que sea la 2.

¿Que dices tú?

Saludos
Dan H.


----------



## Sofia29

El tipo del video dice "no me sermonees" con el acento en la primera "e". O sea, escuchaste bien la primera vez. Seguro seguro que no lo dice con "i".

Si fuera otro el verbo, probablemente lo diría como en la opción 2, pero con el tema de la doble "e" se hace difícil de pronunciar (bah, no es que es difícil - suena mal). Por eso mucha gente pronuncia la primera "e" como si fuera una "i", para que suene menos "raro".


----------



## aleCcowaN

Dan

En el lenguaje hablado argentino "sermonees" se puede llegar a pronunciar "sermon*és" donde * es una vocal intermedia entre la e y la i. En casos extremos, hay personas que lo pronuncian "sermoniés" e incluso "sermo*és" donde * es una consonante entre la n y la ñ. 

Además, debes recordar que el golfista le habla al _caddie_ de una manera que el _caddie_ le pueda entender. No significa que el golfista hable así todo el tiempo. Como en todos los idiomas, las personas cuya educación y actividad no les hacen convivir demasiado con la palabra escrita tienen cierta tendencia a pronunciar las cosas de un modo que se aparta de las normas y del habla esmerada.


----------



## Dan H.

Sofia29 said:
			
		

> El tipo del video dice "no me sermonees" con el acento en la primera "e". O sea, escuchaste bien la primera vez. Seguro seguro que no lo dice con "i".
> 
> Si fuera otro el verbo, probablemente lo diría como en la opción 2, pero con el tema de la doble "e" se hace difícil de pronunciar (bah, no es que es difícil - suena mal). Por eso mucha gente pronuncia la primera "e" como si fuera una "i", para que suene menos "raro".


 Gracias, Sofia.  Sabemos que el golfista trata al caddy de vos - "pasáme otro palo" etc.  Pero, cuando encuentra una palabra difícil de pronunciar (o suena mal) como sermoneés tiene dos opciones - volver a tú o, de alguna manera, mispronunciar la palabra - sermoniés - o algo por el estilo.

 No me consta cual de los dos estás diciendo que hace el golfista en este caso - volver a tú o mispronunciar la palabra.

 Perdona la molestia.  Esto es natural para ti, pero es difícil para mi.

 Saludos
 Dan H.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Dan

La forma de conjugar el verbo sermonear esta aquí, y en ella tienes las formas correctas del voseo argentino. No existe eso de pasar del tú al vos y viceversa por decir "sermoniés", pues eso es sólo una forma no muy educada de expresar conjugaciones, y no es exclusiva de la Argentina ni del voseo.

Si te sirve de guía. puse una explicación del voseo argentino en este hilo (es el último _post_).

Hemos discutido en muchos otros hilos las formas de conjugación, y hay errores comunes a las poblaciones poco instruídas de varios paises, como "fuistes" en lugar de "fuiste", "semos" en lugar de "somos", y muchas otras, que incluyen pronunciaciones como "sermoniés" que en este caso roza por casualidad a la Argentina, como podría ser otro país.

Aquí tienes otros hilos que te ilustrarán sobre el caso: trajistes, fuistes, y habrá que buscar casos de "ee" pronunciado "ie" porque seguro que hay varios hilos.


----------



## Sofia29

No dice "no me sermoniés". Lo escuché un par de veces y no me queda duda de que no lo pronuncia con "i".

Dice "no me sermonees", pero eso no es algo excepcional para un argentino. 

Te explico con otros verbos. Por ejemplo, yo diría "no me digas" (con el acento en la primera sílaba: DI-gas) pero muchos otros dirían "no me digás"; también diría "no me mires" (MI-res), aunque muchos otros dirían "no me mirés". No es que una forma corresponde al vos y la otra al tú. 

Entrá acá:

http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Espa%C3%B1ol_/_Voseo_/_Real_Academia_Espa%C3%B1ola

Fijate que en el primer cuadro, en la última línea (imperativo negativo), dice "no cantes (vos)". No dice "no cantés". O sea, si bien mucha gente que habla de vos dice "no cantés", no es la regla. Es más, creo que es un error (que alguien lo confirme - esto me lo enseñaron en el colegio, no estoy segura).

No sé si fui lo suficientemente clara. En resumen, la idea principal es que el golfista dice "no me sermonees" pero eso no es una forma que corresponda exclusivamente al tú; él sigue en el vos.


----------



## Dan H.

Gracias Alec y Sofia

Entonces se puede mezclar tú y vos como te da la gana.

Una pregunta más.  La tercera vez dice (o trata de decir) "la pifio, la pifio" pero está tan enojado que no puede pronunciar las palabras, o ¿escuché mal y está diciendo algo diferente?

Saludos
Dan H.


----------



## Sofia29

Dice "la pifio y la pifio".

No es que se pueda mezclar tú y vos como a uno le dé la gana. Es que "no me sermonees" es la forma correcta de decirlo hablando de vos. Si muchos que hablan de vos dicen "no me sermoniés" se están equivocando, nada más.


----------



## ryba

Buenas, queridos contertulios. Tengo tres preguntas para ustedes.



aleCcowaN said:


> En la Argentina, y supongo que también en Uruguay, usamos "*pifia*" como sinónimo de "yerro" (acepción 2), y el verbo "pifiar" en la acepción 6 que puso Diego, y con los significados del verbo "errar", que usamos poco.





> *pifia*
> nombre femenino
> 
> 
> *1.* Golpe malo o poco acertado que se da con el taco en la bola de billar.
> 
> *2.* coloquial Acto o hecho que resulta claramente errado o poco acertado, en ocasiones sin consecuencias graves e incluso divertidas, pero que deja en evidencia al que lo realiza:  _es otro de esos programas que recogen las pifias más divertidas de la tele._
> 
> *pifiada*
> nombre femenino
> 
> coloquial
> CSur, Perú
> Pifia (acto o hecho errado).
> 
> Diccionario de uso del español de América y España


 ¿Eso significa que al golpe se le dice únicamente _pifia_ en el Cono Sur (Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay y en el Perú) o puede ser todo pifiada? ¿Es cierto lo de _pifiada_?

 A escribió combinación con n (_conbinación_)
B: _Andá a la primaria._
A: _Bueno che, le pifié a la tecla, (...)_

¿Podrían explicarme por qué A escribió_ le pifié a la tecla_ y no _pifié la tecla_?
¿Se dice así para que no haya confusión con _pifiarla_ y con el uso transitivo (_un tipo capaz de tocar sin pifiar una sola nota_)?



> *pifiar*
> verbo transitivo
> 
> *1.* Errar un tiro o un golpe:  _pifiar un cálculo._
> 
> *2. *verbo transitivo/verbo intransitivo  coloquial
> Equivocarse o cometer una pifia:
> _un tipo capaz de tocar sin pifiar una sola nota._
> 
> 
> coloquial
> *pifiarla*
> Equivocarse [una persona]:
> l_a pifiamos diciéndole la verdad.
> 
> _Diccionario de uso del español de América y España


Si es así, el tipo del video diciendo "la pifio y la pifio" no se está refiriendo a que le está pifiando (to miss) a la bolita, sino a que se está equivocando. Eso vendría a ser parecido al caso de pegarlo (el puñetazo se lo pegó a Juan...) / pegarle (A Juan le pegó un puñetazo...). ¿Qué opinan?




aleCcowaN said:


> Dan, no pude ver el video, pero te comento que "pifiar" lo usamos en el sentido de "errar" y eso incluye "errar el blanco", e incluso es un eufemismo tambíen de otras frases más fuertes cuado alguien se equivoca feo. Quiero decír que alguien puede "pifiar un penal", o sea, no acertar un tiro penal, y uno puede "pifiarla mal" o "derrapar", *en el mismo sentido de la frase española "la cag*sté , Burt Lancasté"*.
> 
> Así que "pifiar" es muy amplio pues es errar el blanco, cometer errores en general, tener errores de criterio, cometer yerros, herir moralmente a las personas y cometer errores inexcusables por negligencia o ignorancia. Siempre dependerá del contexto en que se use.



¿O sea se puede decir que _pifiarla_ es eufemismo de _cagarla_ y significa exactamente lo mismo, pero dicho de una manera más sutil?

Agradecido de antemano,
Gregorio


----------



## ryba

¿Hay algún conosureño o peruano por acá que me pueda sacar de las dudas?


----------



## aleCcowaN

ryba said:


> A escribió combinación con n (_conbinación_)
> B: _Andá a la primaria._
> A: _Bueno che, le pifié a la tecla, (...)_
> 
> ¿Podrían explicarme por qué A escribió_ le pifié a la tecla_ y no _pifié la tecla_?
> ¿Se dice así para que no haya confusión con _pifiarla_ y con el uso transitivo (_un tipo capaz de tocar sin pifiar una sola nota_)?


No te puedo asegurar las funciones gramaticales, pero "mentalmente" el castellano está lleno de excusas: las cosas "se" rompen, no las rompemos; es más "se nos" rompen, agregándole un dativo de interés (pareciera que las cosas tuvieran PIOI -perversidad inherente de los objetos inanimados-, o sea, una maldad que siempre está buscando la oportunidad de perjudicarnos o hacernos quedar como tontos ). Además de los dativos de interés y otros usos que le ponen "dramatismo" a las cosas. Una frase como "pifié la tecla" es muy fea, primero porque la única persona de la frase es "el pifiador", quien debe asumir el 100% yerro en lugar de compartilo por tercios con la tecla y el destino; y se excusa además a la tecla de toda responsabilidad o malevolencia en el caso -como el hecho de no estar donde se la necesitaba- al despersonalizarla y convertirla en un ente inanimado.



ryba said:


> ¿O sea se puede decir que _pifiarla_ es eufemismo de _cagarla_ y significa exactamente lo mismo, pero dicho de una manera más sutil?


Como muchas palabras, bien puede ser un eufemismo, o una forma no descortés de describir una situación. En la Argentina se lo usa así con frases como "la pifiaste mal", "la pifiaste lindo", "la pifiaste de lo lindo", "sí que la pifiaste", etc.


----------



## ryba

aleCcowaN said:


> Una frase como "pifié la tecla" es muy fea, primero porque la única persona de la frase es "el pifiador", quien debe asumir el 100% yerro en lugar de compartilo por tercios con la tecla y el destino; y se excusa además a la tecla de toda responsabilidad o malevolencia en el caso -como el hecho de no estar donde se la necesitaba- al despersonalizarla y convertirla en un ente inanimado.


Muchas gracias, AleC. Aún tengo un problemillo: no acabo de entender lo que pusiste, o sea entiendo las frases pero... ¿diciéndo _"Le pifié a la tecla."_ le estamos atribuyendo más "culpabilidad" a la tecla? ¿La frase _"pifié la tecla."_ tendría sentido? Tecla es el objeto, no la acción ¿no?

¿Y qué tal esta pregunta? 



ryba said:


> ¿Eso significa que al golpe se le dice únicamente _pifia_ en el Cono Sur (Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay y en el Perú) o puede ser todo pifiada? ¿Es cierto lo de _pifiada_?



Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ryba said:


> Muchas gracias, AleC. Aún tengo un problemillo: no acabo de entender lo que pusiste, o sea entiendo las frases pero... ¿diciéndo _"Le pifié a la tecla."_ le estamos atribuyendo más "culpabilidad" a la tecla? ¿La frase _"pifié la tecla."_ tendría sentido? Tecla es el objeto, no la acción ¿no?


Yo normalmente escucho "¡Bueno! ¡fue nada más una pifiada de tecla!" o una frase similar, que salve al "pifiador" de asumir la responsabilidad por el pifie. Eso no quiere decir que nadie diga "pifié la tecla" (o "de" tecla), todo por supuesto a un nivel muy coloquial.

Seguramente no me alcancé a explicar, porque estaba siendo muy irónico y hablando de localismos, pero no se oyen tanto frases que se puedan completar con un responsable "lo reconozco" [pifié la tecla (, lo reconozco)], como aquéllas que se pueden rematar con un exculpatorio o cortina de humo "¡qué cosa!" [se me pifió la tecla (¡qué cosa!)].


----------



## Mate

He visto el video y no quisiera dejar pasar la oportunidad de comentar que el golfista,  además de ser argentino, es porteño. Más aún, es el estereotipo del porteño: prepotente, malhablado, irrespetuoso...

El verbo "pifiar" ya ha sido discutido y su traducción aclarada debidamente. 

Hay, sin embargo, una palabrita relacionada que también pertenece al argot rioplatense: "pifie". 
Ej: Fulano tiene un "pifie". Significa que algo en su cabeza funciona mal.


----------



## Arrius

_Pifiar _me está nuevo pero apostaría que se deriva del alemán _die Pfeife _(flauta) y _pfeifen_ (silbar). Hay mucha gente de origen alemana en Argentina.
Quizá la explicación del sentido argentino viene del hecho que el contrincante que vee a su adversario fallar por poco, tiende a silbar ligeramente de relievo.  En alemán _Ich pfeife darauf_   significa no me importa un bledo, pero no sé si eso sea relevante.


----------



## ryba

aleCcowaN said:


> Yo normalmente escucho "¡Bueno! ¡fue nada más una pifiada de tecla!" o una frase similar, que salve al "pifiador" de asumir la responsabilidad por el pifie. Eso no quiere decir que nadie diga "pifié la tecla" (o "de" tecla), todo por supuesto a un nivel muy coloquial.
> 
> Seguramente no me alcancé a explicar, porque estaba siendo muy irónico y hablando de localismos, pero no se oyen tanto frases que se puedan completar con un responsable "lo reconozco" [pifié la tecla (, lo reconozco)], como aquéllas que se pueden rematar con un exculpatorio o cortina de humo "¡qué cosa!" [se me pifió la tecla (¡qué cosa!)].



Claro, capto todo lo de "tomar la responsibilidad a nivel verbal", pero no logro entender por qué "*le pifié a la tecla*" indique menos reconocimiento del error o de autocrítica que "*pifié la tecla*"... El sujeto agente permanece el mismo: yo.

"*Se me pifió la tecla*" es otra cosa, lo hizo ella y encima me lo hizo a mí la desgraciada.

Un abrazo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ryba said:


> Claro, capto todo lo de "tomar la responsibilidad a nivel verbal", pero no logro entender por qué "*le pifié a la tecla*" indique menos reconocimiento del error o de autocrítica que "*pifié la tecla*"... El sujeto agente permanece el mismo: yo.
> 
> "*Se me pifió la tecla*" es otra cosa, lo hizo ella y encima me lo hizo a mí la desgraciada.
> 
> Un abrazo.


Es que "pifié la tecla" es que "me salió mal", y "le pifié a la tecla" es "tenía intenciones de que saliera bien, pero me salió mal". "Pifié la tecla" es que no le atiné a la tecla correcta y sí le atiné a la equivocada, y "le pifié a la tecla" se concentra en que no le atiné a la correcta.

Me es difícil explicarlo aunque pienso que no es nada sutil. Si aquí le decís a alguien "No pifies" es como decirle que no cometa el más mínimo error, pero si le decís "no la pifies" estás concentrándote en errores de criterio.

Con respecto a otros significados, se puede decir en el Río de la Plata (mirando al poniente) que alguien tiene un "pifie" como parte del alud de expresiones que dudan de la salud mental o equilibrio intelectual del aludido (le faltan algunos caramelos al frasco; se rayó; se quedó con nueve jugadores; tiene un piante; largo etcétera), y efectivamente, las sucesivas ediciones del DRAE informan que proviene del alto alemán medio _pfîfen_, silbar, desde el cual ingresó en el acervo lingüístico general castellano (primera aparición en el DRAE de 1803), aparentemente adoptado por la similaridad con el sonido que emite el taco contra la bola cuando se pifia (según las primeras ediciones).

El habla coloquial asignó el término pifia para denotar "error, descuido o desacierto", siempre dentro del acervo general de la lengua, y luego, al menos en la Argentina, floreció su uso, y como dice Mate, es muy usado por porteños típicos como el del video, que son "acertadores" naturales y luego les duele "pifiar" o que les recriminan sus "pifies". Porque si hemos de destrozar la lengua completamente "ningún _winner_ la pifia así".

Y para completar la galería de expresiones coloquiales de la Reina del Plata y su zona de influencia, "andar pifiando lindo" es cometer varios errores graves en cadena, y "venir pifiando de lo lindo" es cometer una larga seguidilla de errores. [de lo lindo= locución adverbial: llamativamente || groseramente || como para sentarse a observar el espectáculo resultante]


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias, AleCcowaN, quedó clarísimo y -como siempre- fue un gusto leerte. La diferencia que citás no la conocía.

Ahora sólo queda pendiente averiguar cuál es la diferencia entre _pifia_ y _pifiada_ en los países del Cono Sur y en el Perú..

Saludos y gracias de antemano otra vez.

Chau


----------

